# Eye Wash Stations



## Pais (Dec 18, 2009)

Not sure were to post this, but here is my question.  The city will be constructing a new well house / pump house and we are wondering about eye wash stations for the chlorine room.  Are they required?  Do they require the water to maintain a certain temperature for a set amount of time?  I have done some research and found an OSHA and Ansi standard, but is this listed in the Fire or Building code anywhere?  Any help would be appreciated.  Thanks.


----------



## Coug Dad (Dec 18, 2009)

Re: Eye Wash Stations

I am not aware of anywhere in the IBC or IFC where eyewash stations would be required.  I have had them required based upon OSHA provisons and the installation then meets the ASSE standards for eyewash stations and showers.  Some common issues are that the newer standard requires tempered water at the eyewash so you can not use only cold water.  There are also provisions for protection of electrical outlets within 10 feet of the eyewash or shower to prevent electrical shock hazards.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Dec 18, 2009)

Re: Eye Wash Stations

Not sure when they are required but if you put one in it has to meet ISEA Z358.1

2006 IPC

SECTION 411

EMERGENCY SHOWERS AND

EYEWASH STATIONS

411.1 Approval.

Emergency showers and eyewash stations shall conform to ISEA Z358.1.

411.2 Waste connection.

Waste connections shall not be required for emergency showers and eyewash stations.


----------



## Builder Bob (Dec 21, 2009)

Re: Eye Wash Stations

The IPC has these stations listed in the Table 403.3 under required fixtures. The interpretation by BO will vary, but I usually did not require said devices unless it was an OSHA requirement or if the DP wanted them to be installed.


----------



## Builder Bob (Dec 21, 2009)

Re: Eye Wash Stations

Sorry about the posting from IPC, However the IBC does reference the IPC from IBC Chapter 29, That is how it is referenced by the IBC.


----------

